# Yosh on Teryx?



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Anybody try the full dual Yosh set up for the Teryx? My Dad is looking at buying a pipe for his and is looking at the Yosh pipe. Any input?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They make great pipes IMO.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I have heard the Dual Muzzy's on the Teryx and they sound great. A friend of mine had dual Yoshi's on a Suzuki TL 1000R sport bike and it sounded sick! It is hard to beat the sound of a V-twin.


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

The pipe thats give Teryx's the best result is Muzzy's duel exhaust.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd buy Muzzy. They have been with kawasaki for years and they know how to build an exhaust. Dragonfire racing has a system too. They run teryx's in the baja races and they kick butt! They got some cool stuff for the teryx. Youtube has some vids of them racing and stuff. There is a nice one of them doin a donut burn off in the parking lot haha. Now thats sum power!


----------

